# Asparagus.....



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I had hopes of growing asparagus. Bought the seeds, and read up and seems they cannot be harvested the first two years? Anyone know how this works? We are renters, and am not sure if we would be here in three years, and would hate to plant and then lose all that work if within that time we finally by our own place. Can these be moved and transplanted without shocking them? Last question, do these just keep coming back year after year?

Also, had little luck with carrots before, but really want to grow them. Is there some little secrets to having a successful carrot crop? I know about needing sandy soil, but one year soil ants swarmed them and did not know what to do and just picked them early to keep the ants from getting them. I wondered if diatomaceous earth is a good thing to use, sprinkled all around, to discourage pests?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes they keep comimg back yr after yr. You can buy some older roots sometimes, but for the most part- yea its a 2-3 yr wait. 
You could build yourself a raised garden for them.. just a 4X 4' sitting on top of some mulch fabric then filled with potting soil. YOu could easily take the roots with you tht way. If you move in summer or spring lift them carfully with as much soil on them as possible to keep them from going into shock. In winter just feel around in the dirt for the roots, lift and replant elsewhere. They transplant easily when they are asleep.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

... and YES, diatomaceous earth is awesome pest control


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My local walmart was them. It looks like a bundle you would get at the grocery store, but it's sticking out of a peat pot. I'm thinking about getting some. We got some grapes and berry bushes on clearance last year and I just ordered some ground nuts.


----------



## TwoHoot (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is a link on growing asparagus:

Grow Your Own Asparagus

I do not think asparagus is suited to temporary or portable garden plans.

The crowns are 8" to 10" below surface and the roots go much deeper than that. It really takes 4 or 5 years to get an asparagus bed growing and producing enough to matter. It is worth the wait - fresh, crisp asparagus is nothing like the fresh, frozen or canned product found at the store.

I planted a new asparagus bed last fall. I will post pictures of the first year result when they get a little bigger. Right now, they are just putting up little bitty stalks.

Cordially,
TwoHoot


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I put asparagus in 2 years ago. This spring will be its third year in the ground and the first year we plan to harvest some. 

And like Blob said, DE is good stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

*Just a thought*

A friend of mine rented for a while and wanted a garden he could "take with him' when he found his own place. He decided on a container garden but used HUGE containers made from commercial clothes dryer drums. That way when he did find his place (2 yrs later) he didn't have to start again building up soil and could plant his garden the first year in his 'new' place. Given the size and depth of the drums you MIGHT be able to grow asparagus in them long enough at least get them started before transplanting into a more permanent bed. If not ... what have you lost? The price of seeds or roots and some labor.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use 5g buckets for small stuff and 55g plastic car wash drums for the big stuff. I have very little yard so I need containers.


----------



## Radmaximus (Oct 6, 2010)

My Grandfather, and uncles use to plant it in out of the way places, such as old gravel pits and along railroad tracks. It was there every year for them, and still is for me. Think guerilla, doesn't have to be in your back yard.  Works with alot of stuff, like strawberry's, rhubarb, berries, herbs.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll just have to start and play it by ear. My daughters mother-in-law has a bed in her backyard, which she harvest from. Summer of 2008, she and her feance' married in her backyard, and she had let the sprouts fully grow into the full asparagus ferns, along with her banana tree's and some other tropicals, it was a gorgeous setting with those tall airy ferns as the backdrop, you'd have thought the wedding was in Hawaii (mind you all, we are in NW Oregon, but these things will grow here, although bananas will not ripen).


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Radmaximus said:


> My Grandfather, and uncles use to plant it in out of the way places, such as old gravel pits and along railroad tracks. It was there every year for them, and still is for me. Think guerilla, doesn't have to be in your back yard.  Works with alot of stuff, like strawberry's, rhubarb, berries, herbs.


I love guerrilla growing!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There is plenty of wild asparagus growing around our area as there used to be quite a big farm that grew fields of it nearby.
That being said, if your plants make berries((I have the old type called Martha 
Washington and Purple Passion which both make berries) if you string a nice tight wire where you want more asparagus to grow -birds that will eat the berries will then sit the wires and poo out the seeds.. starting more plants under the wire. Sure it might take a few years but it is free and you will have more "gus" to pick from n the spring. I have old dead trees out in the field behind the house and am hoping that the birds will take to pooing out there and start more baby plants for me... I do know that I get a few babies each year with the adult plants and I have moved a few of them, but it does take two full years of growing before you can harvest and only lightly the third year with the fourth year being the year to start good harvesting.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

I've heard that you don't really have to plant the asparagus that deeply - after all, the birds poo on TOP of the ground and spread the seeds.

As far as carrots, the trick seems to be to keep the seeds from drying out before they get sprouted and growing. If you cover the seed with cardboard (wet cardboard) or lath, it helps, especially if your soil is sandy. Keep checking and when the seed finally sprouts, remove the cover.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

I planted Asparagus from 2 year old crowns and it still took 3 years to become productive with thick stalks. The first year produced thin shoots and not many of them. The second year was substantially better but still not as thick as they shouldve been and wasnt as productive as it shouldve been.

The upside is that asparagus remains productive for 20 to 30 years on average if properly cared for. So it's definitely worth the work and wait, IMHO.


----------

